# Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster!



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Well guys its been a journey since last time I posted about my turbo project. It started out as a C2 Stage 3 kit minus the HG and Studs as to me not wanting to lower the compression. That didn't work out too well, as I now have a fully built 2.9L 24Valve Turbo. 
I wanted to thank the guys down at Induktion Motorsports. Justin Sean and Ed. Justin built this car from the bottom up and I have nothing but awesome things to say about him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Recommended to the max. 
Through things not fitting that were supposed to and headaches that were no fault of Induktion they built this beauty and its running flawless. Daily driven for almost 2000 miles and not a hiccup. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Induktion I would recommend them to anyone, take the drive its worth it.
Goals of course are in the 500WHP category which we have no doubt that it will be in the range of the other two cars they have built








_Specs_
Bottom End
Freshly Machined 2.9L Block
JE LC Pistons 82MM
Integrated Engineering Rods
ARP HeadStuds
*Stock Head*
Turbo Set-Up
PT6162 DBB Turbo
Custom 3In. Turbo-Back Exhaust V-Banded
C2 SS Tubular Exhaust Manifold
C2 Intake Manifold
C2 "The Bat" Intake 
Custom Catch Can V-Banded
Custom IC Piping with a Garrett 600HP Core
Tial 38MM Wastegate ~ 15PSI spring
Forge 007 DV
R32 Coils
New Crackpipe, Thermostat, Cooling fans, Waterpump, Chain guides and tensioners, Oil pan and more.
630 Injectors with C2.500 Flash No CEL
Walbro 255Inline FP
Trans
Peloquin LSD
Southbend Stage 4 Clutch and LWFW
Stock Axles








VF Engine and Trans Mounts
ECS Dogbone
Electronics
TurboSmart Dual-Stage BC
Autometer Cobalt Boost and Wideband A/F Gauges


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (24ValveGLI)*

Not trying to dog your attempts but you'd think that with 12more valves than the old VR6 the 24v VR6 could easily hit 500whp much more easily than the 12v VR6. If I were to build a 24v VR6T with the kind of money it takes to do it right and make it a reliable daily driver I would expect no less than 600whp. 12V VRT's Seem to hit 450-550whp pretty easily.
Does anyone want to chime in about why with 12 more valves the 24v VR6 doesn't seem to easily surpass the old 12v when either engine goes turbo? I could be totally wrong on this and if so respond in a mature fashion.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (VR6DPLMT.)*

It all just depends on what your goals are. Having more than 600 HP in a FWD car is almost pointless anyways. The extra 12 valves will help you reach full boost earlier, but it won't effect your peak boost pressure... which is what directly effects the power output.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

nice! anypics of the build up?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

Hell..anything more than 450whp is kinda pointless if you plan on having fun on the street, say goodbye to traction..








Let me know how you like that clutch, I'm interested in buying one soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RastaBOB (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

Very nice!! Any other angled shots of the bay?
How does that v-band catch can work?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Mike, glad to hear you are enjoying it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jettagli* »_nice! anypics of the build up?

I think Mike has a few of these that Sean took for him along the way

_Quote, originally posted by *RastaBOB* »_Very nice!! 
How does that v-band catch can work? 

The V-band holds the two halves together, thus allowing easy cleaning down the road.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Not trying to dog your attempts but you'd think that with 12more valves than the old VR6 the 24v VR6 could easily hit 500whp much more easily than the 12v VR6. If I were to build a 24v VR6T with the kind of money it takes to do it right and make it a reliable daily driver I would expect no less than 600whp. 12V VRT's Seem to hit 450-550whp pretty easily.
Does anyone want to chime in about why with 12 more valves the 24v VR6 doesn't seem to easily surpass the old 12v when either engine goes turbo? I could be totally wrong on this and if so respond in a mature fashion. 

Most of this is due to the fact no one has really stepped up to the plate with a built to the teeth 24v engine and pushed it to its limits. Everyone is pretty much running C2 or Uni Chip tuning which will only get you to about 500whp give or take. Not to mention the fact that 24v parts just happen to be double the price of 12v parts. Its retarded honestly.


----------



## RastaBOB (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The V-band holds the two halves together, thus allowing easy cleaning down the road. 

Is it vented or re-routed? And also how is it mounted? Looks like its been welded to the heatshield?
Very nice work done by induktion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One last question







was it because you weren't running lower comp HG that you had to bore it 1mm for those 82mm JE pistons? marks on the walls?


_Modified by RastaBOB at 4:57 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RastaBOB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RastaBOB* »_
Is it vented or re-routed? And also how is it mounted? Looks like its been welded to the heatshield?
Very nice work done by induktion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One last question







was it because you weren't running lower comp HG that you had to bore it 1mm for those 82mm JE pistons? marks on the walls?

_Modified by RastaBOB at 4:57 PM 6-16-2009_

I'm guessing cause it's easier to find 2.9L pistons. 2.8L's usually need to be custom ordered and take longer to get.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RastaBOB* »_
Is it vented or re-routed? And also how is it mounted? Looks like its been welded to the heatshield?
One last question







was it because you weren't running lower comp HG that you had to bore it 1mm for those 82mm JE pistons? marks on the walls?

Re-routed, no one likes the smell







If I recall correctly from looking at Mike's car when it was finished it is welded to a bracket above the heatshield... Mike, correct me on this if I'm wrong, I wasn't around the shop nearly enough around the time it was being wrapped up.
Pistons were larger due to a nick we found in one of the cylinder walls when the motor was disassembled at our facility.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Yes it was welded to a bracket right above the Heatshield that Justin custom made for me.









When I decided I wanted it built I originally was going to use drop-in pistons but on assembley Justin found a nick in the 5th cylinder wall and decided it was safer to bore it out.








I'll get pictures of the whole build up later tonight. 
Body work later this month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
Let me know how you like that clutch, I'm interested in buying one soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Clutch is absolutely beautiful. Southbend is the way to go hands down


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Body work later this month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Get those extra bits painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Get those extra bits painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Will do! Along with the rest of the polished caps in the bay area








Waterfest 15 Here I come


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (24ValveGLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...Thanks and Congrats Mike !


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! ([email protected])*

Ed how much for the catch can


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_Ed how much for the catch can

James, they are built per the application.. Shoot either myself or Ed an email and we can work out a quote! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Will Do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sent email Anand


_Modified by newcreation at 6:37 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Not trying to dog your attempts but you'd think that with 12more valves than the old VR6 the 24v VR6 could easily hit 500whp much more easily than the 12v VR6. If I were to build a 24v VR6T with the kind of money it takes to do it right and make it a reliable daily driver I would expect no less than 600whp. 12V VRT's Seem to hit 450-550whp pretty easily.
Does anyone want to chime in about why with 12 more valves the 24v VR6 doesn't seem to easily surpass the old 12v when either engine goes turbo? I could be totally wrong on this and if so respond in a mature fashion. 

I would think that the fueling has become a problem since the majority of people are using 630cc injectors. C2 has done a great job on tuning the cars to their potential, and with the added comfort of utilizing VVT more powerband will be made. I think that if people started using a larger injector such as 1000cc combined with the right choice of fuel pump and a larger turbo you would see more 600whp monsters on the street. Im sure within the next 6 weeks you will see a 600+whp daily driver pop up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 10:50 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

sweet mother of god...i think that is the first thing every written by sleepyheadub that i agree with...completely agree with...actually i couldn't have said it better myself...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (dubdoor)*

This thread is usless without video clips


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_
sweet mother of god...i think that is the first thing every written by sleepyheadub that i agree with...completely agree with...actually i couldn't have said it better myself...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

holy crap, i may have to change my sig


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Im diggin the catch can


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Im diggin the catch can

That's it?








Im diggin the whole set up


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Im diggin the catch can

vband and all


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Not trying to dog your attempts but you'd think that with 12more valves than the old VR6 the 24v VR6 could easily hit 500whp much more easily than the 12v VR6. If I were to build a 24v VR6T with the kind of money it takes to do it right and make it a reliable daily driver I would expect no less than 600whp. 12V VRT's Seem to hit 450-550whp pretty easily.
Does anyone want to chime in about why with 12 more valves the 24v VR6 doesn't seem to easily surpass the old 12v when either engine goes turbo? I could be totally wrong on this and if so respond in a mature fashion. 

GT35 flows the same amount of air whether it's bolted to a 24v or a 12v. 24v will just spool it sooner and make a bit more power on less boost, with lower egt's, etc etc. But yeah as Jacob said you pretty much run out of injector much past 600whp on the 630's, and frankly most of the people who have 24vT's build them as dailys, NOT race cars, because if you are building a race car the 12v stuff is a lot cheaper, easier to get, and not much of a disadvantage. Where as the 24vT guys who are daily driving the things, well to be honest 500+WHP is *PLENTY*


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (PhReE)*

I drove this car... I loved it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Really legit work over there @ Induktion.
And honestly - over 400whp in FWD is useless without slicks. 500whp is psycho. Wanting 600+WHP is truly silly unless it's going to be running slicks on a track.
In other words - Yes cars like this could make close to 600WHP with race gas, a ton of boost, and advanced timing. Would the car be any faster? No. Not without slicks.








Love the car Mike. Anthony is in the process of getting a BIGGER turbo. You, me, him, and Noel's friend's CBR600RR. Next spring.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I drove this car... I loved it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Really legit work over there @ Induktion.
Love the car Mike. Anthony is in the process of getting a BIGGER turbo. You, me, him, and Noel's friend's CBR600RR. Next spring.









Thanks MeiK it means alot because your car is so dope







You better get it running again soon!
Tonight I blew off my DV right from my Intake. I did one pull at 15PSI and it just cut out and died. Car died ran like crap for 50 yards to get it off the road. Popped the hood looking for somthing and honestly it was the last thing that came to my mine. My buddy looks at it and goes "Well there is your problem"







Put it back in, clamped it down runs like a charm again. Enough to do one more pull on the way back to my brothers and smoke a turboed civic







Ill get some more pictures of the build up soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_
Ill get some more pictures of the build up, *and some video clips *soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Induktion Built 24Valve Turbo Monster! (rajvosa71000)*

Some engine pictures
























































Fully Custom 3 inch Turboback Exhaust Pictures

































Paint and Bodywork on the 29th


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

what AR turbine housing do you have again?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

3" inlet on a T61? Really?
I didn't know they came with a 3" - I thought it was always 4".








Learn something every day, I suppose.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I think its b/c of the E-compressor cover, since the C2 setup does not have enough room to allow for a S compressor cover like the GT35R
Car looks great Mike! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Looking great Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Except for that rear valence


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

bump
waiting on an answer to my question


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_what AR turbine housing do you have again?

Mike can correct me if I'm wrong, but its the std turbo C2 sells with their kit


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Yeah its the same as they sell with there stage 3. 
.60/.68 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Same as Tom Longs


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Well I ran into my first problem yesterday which isnt really big its just wierd.
Started the car up turned the lights on and everything was on and lit up. I went down the road and all of a sudden my Boost Gauge light is no longer on. Boost gauge is working perfectly, still reading Boost and HG perfect. Just no light? Any ideas on this?
Car still runs perfect though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Something just came loose in the wiring probably, not biggie..........


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Something just came loose in the wiring probably, not biggie..........


That's what Im thinking


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*

Well today I went to start my car and it started perfectly again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif After I let it sit all night, and I went to turn on my lights and guess what?! My boost gauge light is working again. My car just gets sensitive and mad at me sometimes and then doesnt like to light up just to shove it in my face.







Just another day with a VRT


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Yeahhhh I gotta fix the wiring for my gauges too, there's a loose connection somewhere. Sometimes my gauges flicker and act weird heh.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

at least your boost gauge is accurate...mine reads 5psi off








oh well, it was only to 25psi anyways...and thats gotta change


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Get that checked and changed







40PSI Gauge. 
Car went in for paint and work today, Dubteknics Rep sideskirts didnt fit, Well one did the other was a quater inch too long. Ill be sending them back for a refund








I dug deep in the pockets for the OEM sideskirts.








MNY-PIT is the new lisence plate.








Oh and as I pulled in the body shop, 2 Modena Spyders, a GT3, a GT500 and an 67 Shelby all sitting outside.







Oh I wanted to see whos was the fastest










_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 10:15 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

cars looks good being all togeather should put down some nice numbers. just wondering but is that still the same clutch me and Meik put in? hope to make it to waterfest if i can get my new turbo and if i do i hope to see you there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*

Thanks Anthony. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully we can break 550WHP. Yeah its the same clutch. Its beautiful I love it. Deffinetly you have to pick up one of them. 
What size turbo are you going to be running now?!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Thanks Anthony. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully we can break 550WHP. Yeah its the same clutch. Its beautiful I love it. Deffinetly you have to pick up one of them. 
What size turbo are you going to be running now?!









Yah my nect clutch will be a new southbend. 
And im going to be picking up a Precision 5957 aka t3 60-1 its a little bit better wheel than the garrett version so it should spool a little better and i will be stuck at 500whp or less with my 630cc injectors i mite step up to 830cc some day but it should be more than fast enough with 450-500whp


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*

Just like Meik said, You, Meik, Me and a 600CC Streetbike.
Video time


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_and a 600CC Streetbike.

600cc bikes are kids toys







Big Boy Toys (24v turbo) are closer to the 1000cc bikes








My 12vT was keeping with 600s


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Just like Meik said, You, Meik, Me and a 600CC Streetbike.
Video time









Dude, that's what I've been saying for the past year and a half















BTW, why are you guys trying to be in the Guinness Book of record with the HP?, isn't 500whp enough?, leave that shizz as it is, don't break it now







.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*

Cars at the body shop getting finished up. Should have it by next thursday, waiting on moldings








Ill be turning up the boost soon to 20PSI as well








BBS man came today as well as WF15


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

pssssh, you should go higher, 20psi is low boost


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Fresh motor and higher then 20 =








I know what you mean though







5K miles and its on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

mine will have about 50 miles on it b4 it sees 30+psi on the dyno


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_mine will have about 50 miles on it b4 it sees 30+psi on the dyno









I thought you said you *weren't* going to blow it up this time?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*








Oh Meik








Is your car back up and running? It better be


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

i wont be, if it blows it will be Javad blowing it








well see how she does


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

We will see








And ive been thinking.... Im sure Justin can make this idea work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_We will see








And ive been thinking.... Im sure Justin can make this idea work










Of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Check the Aug '09 Eurotuner for two of our 24v turbo examples


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

judging by the dual wastegates you must be thinking twin scroll?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_you must be thinking twin scroll?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Couple for the WF15 Roadtrip.
Cya at Induktions Booth on Saturday.
























Photos by my Buddy Josh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

needs more low.







jk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Looking great Mike.... See ya in like 90 minutes


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Mike... the car looked good!
And http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tothe induktion guys Saturday night. Katie and I had a great night at the Crowne Plaza bar with you guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Crowne Plaza was where the party was at... or so I heard from our room between the hours of 1-3am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Crowne Plaza was where the party was at... or so I heard from our room between the hours of 1-3am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeaaaah.. My bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Mike... the car looked good!
And http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tothe induktion guys Saturday night. Katie and I had a great night at the Crowne Plaza bar with you guys!


I second that. Mike your car looked amazing... I am completely stoked for you. 
Chris, right back at you..


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I second that. Mike your car looked amazing... I am completely stoked for you. 

Thanks Sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Couldnt have gotten it this way without you guys. Ill be down there soon again. Ill be in touch in the next couple days and get you all the pictures I was able to take from the booth.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Awesome. Thanks Mike. Looking forward to the picks. Too bad you can't come down for the Grand Opening, it would be nice to have you and your car here.

Sean


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Heres one from WF


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Little Update:
On my lunch break today a guy at my work asked to race. Hes got an 11 second 5.0L Supercharged Mustang with drag radials running 15 psi. 
We went from a 40mph roll on a closed course and he jumped me until i got into third. I reeled him in quick and flew by in fourth. 
Then I raced a 1000cc GSX-R from a 50MPH roll and stayed with him (jumped him on the start and then tucked on his rear seat) to 110 where I missed 5th like a dummy and just threw it quick into 6th and let him go.
All in all it was a successful run for the VRT


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

why are you shifting out of 4th at 110








good kill though, how many psi?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*









He was gone anyways








18psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 5:06 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

Nice Mike!!!!! Bet the mustang guy is rethinking his idea about VR6 VW's.
Sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_








He was gone anyways








18psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 5:06 PM 8-4-2009_

turn it up


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (03gli401k)*

Cant wait to dyno this bish








That is going to be a fun day








And hopefully a lot of this


----------



## kutzi17 (Aug 13, 2009)

sup guys, i saw the induktion's vr6t in eurotuner, sick! i emailed sean about a possible project on my 12v vr6, just waiting for the reply. cant wait to hear what they have in store for it. nice job on ur ride mike, thumbs up to induktion. hope to work with you guys soon.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (kutzi17)*

Thanks for the kind words! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Induktions the best no doubt








Heres a couple pictures for the Bug-A-Fair today.
































I did well!







Thank you to everyone who I talked to today and who showed interest. The dub community there was great today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

Damn mike, not slowing down on those trophies at all!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

now it just needs to be lower.


----------



## kutzi17 (Aug 13, 2009)

mike, one question, how long did it take induktion to finish ur ride? im gonna have to drive all the way to MD to drop off my car if ever, just planning ahead, thanks!


----------



## kutzi17 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sean, hows it going sir, i emailed you earlier this week inquiring about a possible project on my 12v vr6, just wondering if u got the email. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (kutzi17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kutzi17* »_sean, hows it going sir, i emailed you earlier this week inquiring about a possible project on my 12v vr6, just wondering if u got the email. thanks. 

PM sent last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_now it just needs to be lower.









You keep saying that!







Wish I could run an Airride with Coils but i cant. Coils to come soon.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

It would look a lot better like that. Honestly.








doesn't have to be stupid low, just to get rid of the gap at least


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

Update: Photo and Videos!!!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmmQn1xde_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a23gg8s0gMU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjgD3Q0F4uA
All Done on a closed course in Mexico. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































Big Thanks to my buddy Josh for taking the Photos and my friend Mike for shooting the videos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

nice job


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

car is weak needs a real driver behind the wheel lol


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

cars legit! love the bay... and the sutle exterior features of it give off the sleeper gli look... love it!
+1 for the mustang kill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

Crappy Night. Someone keyed my front fender pretty deep, at a local GTG so... yeah. 
Blatant disrespect. I had to tell two people to stop putting there hands and leaning against my car tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I <3 Haters.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Crappy Night. Someone keyed my front fender pretty deep, at a local GTG so... yeah. 
Blatant disrespect. I had to tell two people to stop putting there hands and leaning against my car tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


WOW... man, i hate hearing crap like this








Really sorry to hear about this mike


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Crappy Night. Someone keyed my front fender pretty deep, at a local GTG so... yeah. 
Blatant disrespect. I had to tell two people to stop putting there hands and leaning against my car tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I <3 Haters.

Damn Mike!! I hate that ish. They are just jealous. Will you be coming to H20? Hope so. 
Sean


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Sean and Anand! Good to hear from you guys! Ill be calling you later just to check in. 
Ill be at the Booth for H20 hopefully with a freshly painted fender


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Crappy Night. Someone keyed my front fender pretty deep, at a local GTG so... yeah. 
Blatant disrespect. I had to tell two people to stop putting there hands and leaning against my car tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I <3 Haters.

wow man... ill be your hitman.. shall we call it even? lol haha


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

sucks to hear about your mishap, so when you going to dyno this thing?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_sucks to hear about your mishap, so when you going to dyno this thing?

Hey man its okay haters are going to hate. 
Got to talk to Justin still, maybe before H20, if not then hopefully NGP Dyno day. All depends on his schedual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please dyno yours too


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

weakkkk, throw this thing on the dyno asap.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

mine should hit the dyno this month, or the beginning of next month, i just hope my clutch will hold


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cannot wait to go BT. VR6 = Slow compared to my 270hp A3.
Your build is inspiring. I could even come up with the money by next year







.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey sean whats up man!? Sucks to hear Justin left. Are you guys still going to contract him out for your fab needs?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_Hey sean whats up man!? Sucks to hear Justin left. Are you guys still going to contract him out for your fab needs?









YES!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

H20 SOON! Cars back from paint today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant Wait!
Check this out at the Induktion Booth!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Where are you staying Mike?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Sean, I have no clue where im staying yet. I havnt been able to get a hotel room. Where are you guys at? I need someplace


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Sean, I have no clue where im staying yet. I havnt been able to get a hotel room. Where are you guys at? I need someplace









Call the shop!!!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Got the car all polished up today. Ready for the ride to H20! 
Sean if you guys are at the shop on friday im going to stop by with the car and Chelsea to check it out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Got the car all polished up today. Ready for the ride to H20! 
Sean if you guys are at the shop on friday im going to stop by with the car and Chelsea to check it out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We will definitely be here on Friday. Stop on through!!!!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

H20 was a success. Got a bunch of pictures met a bunch of cool people







and had some fun. 
Car ran great and on the way down I averaged 26.6 MPG.
Thanks again to Induktion. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Update: Dyno has been successfully done







Met the goal: 507WHP
First run was what I drive it at daily. Smoke was coming out of the left tire on the second run and we were clearly slipping the dyno on the third







I was very happy with the results however
Big thanks to all the Induktion Guys. Sean, Bill, Jim and Ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car is not done however, now the quest for Eurotuner is on


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

NICE!
Thought you were already in Euro Tuner, but I see that was a different guy.
And your engine bay looks better to me.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Skeil)*

misfiring up top of those last 2 runs?








if that little hop at the end is cause you're spinning the rollers put some people on the door sills! haha.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

Car never misfired at all. Im working on getting the videos up. 11.3 to 11.6 the whole way through. Blips were probley from slipping. I need some fat chicks


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Skeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_NICE!
Thought you were already in Euro Tuner, but I see that was a different guy.
And your engine bay looks better to me.

Thanks! Just trying to get this thing finished up


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_ I need some fat chicks









At least they're good for something


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

well done


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

went for a ride............


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_went for a ride............


























_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_So that was like 90mph?


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_ Uh more like 140







I swear i never ever beat on this thing


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

Yeah! First coverage! Its a start deffinetly Im soooooo stoked!
Edit: My 1000th post too!










_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 2:40 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

It is a start Mike!!! I bet your happy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sean


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Finally the dyno video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzT8JYTcA98


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

That video made me weak in the knees.


----------



## Rckymtskier87 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

nice ride, do you run a justin diblasio tubular manifold or other brand? I have seen his other two @ OC and they are top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rckymtskier87 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: (Rckymtskier87)*

never mind just was informed he has not been with the company for a while...moved on to greener pastures. Sucks for induktion customers. The guys that got their cars done by justin should consider themselves lucky. I wanted to have him do a manifold for my 911 too


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Rckymtskier87)*

Justin built my car, It was the last one he built. He did a great job. Although he moved on I would trust Jim, Bill, Sean and Jeremy to do anything to my car. They are all great guys down at Induktion. I know they can do just as good if not better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rckymtskier87 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

They will be able to get the job done, but, not better. Justin is the best VR fabricator in the state of MD IMO. And yes I have seen them all.


----------



## Justin DiBlasio (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: (Rckymtskier87)*

Thank you Rckymtskier87. I now work for a large power company doing generator protection relays and software to monitor just about everything in a powerplant. Ill always love my dubs tho. Wait till I post pics of whats in my garage!!!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Justin DiBlasio)*

Justin whats up buddy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







How the hell you been man?


----------

